# toshiba canvio basic 3.0



## caro3411 (Nov 26, 2011)

My laptop does not recognize the external hardrive Toshiba canvio basic 3.0. It cannot find a driver. What can I do?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried more than one USB port? Will other USB components work in those ports?
Try the external Hdd in another PC/laptop.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the external HDD self powered (ie: external AC adapter) or USB powered? Laptops often don't supply enough power for external HDD's.


----------

